# fragrance calculator



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 29, 2019)

I am confused...…..I have been told to use the weight of oils to calculate amount of fragrance but the instructions for use from BB states to use total weight of the whole recipe.  https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/tips-and-tricks/use-fragrance-calculator/  am I just misunderstanding this?  I have used this calculator a lot but have always just used the weight of the oils and I thought the amount of scent was good.


----------



## lsg (Apr 29, 2019)

I ususally calculate using PPO.  When using the Bramble Berry calculator, I would go with their suggestion as it may be set to use that way.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 29, 2019)

I just tried it with using both PPO and the full recipe--for the middle range there was almost half an ounce difference


----------



## lsg (Apr 29, 2019)

One way to do it is to find out the maximum recommended rate for the fragrance you are using and figure it PPO.  You will be on the safe side then.


----------



## lucycat (Apr 29, 2019)

They mean for their calculator to be oils/lye/liquid weight.  If I use 1 oz per pound of oils against my regular formulation a lot of the newer fragrances are about that amount for a medium strength.   Their strong scent on some would work out more like 1.2-1.3 oz ppo which makes me think their new scents are becoming much weaker.

They also don't make it clear how they calculate the liquid in their formulations.   I think  that is odd since how much fragrance you add shouldn't have any relationship to the amount of water.  However, if you use a stronger/weaker lye solution than me then you would have a different amount of fragrance amount than me when you used their calculator.

The BB page you referenced to isn't new and it still has .7 ppo amounts in their charts.  I don't think there is any way that the fragrance calculator on the newer fragrances can ever be backed into .7 oz ppo.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 29, 2019)

*MMS fragrance calc* uses weight of fats only. I think both BB and MMS calcs are specific to their fragrances. I prefer MMS because it makes more sense to me and you have an option of using volume or weight measurements; volume measures are easier for me and I think there's less waste using a pipette for small batches.


----------

